# Grinding or cutting a small notch in a quartz counter



## stadry

*dremel tool will work just fine,,, and added bonus is no one rents them so YOU get an early ( or late ) Christmas present :thumbsup: we NEVER have enough or the ' right ' tools :laughing: IF your bride's too cheap to loose some $$$ your way, a hacksaw'll work but more tools are better :thumbup:*


----------



## pdp76

itsreallyconc said:


> *dremel tool will work just fine,,, and added bonus is no one rents them so YOU get an early ( or late ) Christmas present :thumbsup: we NEVER have enough or the ' right ' tools :laughing: IF your bride's too cheap to loose some $$$ your way, a hacksaw'll work but more tools are better :thumbup:*


I already have a Dremel, so no new toy for me  But maybe I can get a new attachment! What type of grinding material/attachment would you recommend?


----------



## stadry

*tell her whatever you need - my basic point is ' BUY TOOLS ! ',,, i don't have 1 but, as i recall, the dremel blades're about 1 1/4" in diam & probably an abrasive mtl,,, our saw's 14" w/diamond blade* :thumbsup:


----------



## Canarywood1

Why are you doing this anyway,it's the installers job.


----------



## Seattle2k

Canarywood1 said:


> Why are you doing this anyway,it's the installers job.


 
Because, he probably didn't have the cooktop available, when the granite installers were over.



The dremel may work for those small cuts. Get the diamond wheel for it.


----------



## pdp76

Canarywood1 said:


> Why are you doing this anyway,it's the installers job.





Seattle2k said:


> Because, he probably didn't have the cooktop available, when the granite installers were over.
> 
> 
> 
> The dremel may work for those small cuts. Get the diamond wheel for it.


Exactly, the cooktop wasn't delivered yet... though I did have the specifications and showed it to them... but they still cut the hole about 1/8" too narrow. I even pointed it out but they assured me it would be ok... douches...

Anyway, yeah, I'll look for a diamond wheel, that's the answer I was looking for, thanks a bunch!


----------



## Canarywood1

I'd have called them back.


----------



## oh'mike

Keep a brick or chunk of old tile handy to clean the diamond bit---the quartz top gums up the diamond bits---when it stops cutting---clear it by cutting the brick----


----------



## stadry

*what a GREAT thread,,, always wanted a dremel but diamond blades weren't avail according to our apron/vest guys,,, since we only engrave conc, no way i'd have another tool lying around not being used,,, evidently NOW diamond discs ARE avail so i'll buy 1 :thumbup: good tip on cleaning the glaze off the diamonds, mike,,, we often just turned off the wtr for a quik second to deglaze dia blades & core bits :yes:*

*thanks again !!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Msradell

pdp76 said:


> Exactly, the cooktop wasn't delivered yet... though I did have the specifications and showed it to them... but they still cut the hole about 1/8" too narrow. I even pointed it out but they assured me it would be ok... douches...
> 
> Anyway, yeah, I'll look for a diamond wheel, that's the answer I was looking for, thanks a bunch!


If they cut the whole smaller than was specified, then they should come back and repair it, since the cooktop doesn't fit! It's their responsibility, don't take the risk yourself.


----------

